# Restaurant near M5, Jct 20?



## Annagain (13 May 2015)

I'm arranging a bit of a meet up with some friends from Wiltshire, Berkshire and Devon (and us from Cardiff) According to Google maps it seems Junction 20 of the M5 (Clevedon sort of area?) is roughly the same distance for everyone, but as none of us are from the area we don't know any good places to go. Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant / pub for us to meet up at please? Easily accessible from the M5 and preferably easy to find as we won't know where we are. The only places I know in that of sort area are Urchinwood Manor and Hand (RIP) and I doubt my friends will want to go there!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 May 2015)

Can't really help as out of my area, but I'm sure there's a guide/booklet or what-have-you which gives pubs and hostelries within striking distance of Motorways.

Anyone????


----------



## Annagain (13 May 2015)

There's a website called near the motorway, but the only thing it has listed for Jct 20 is a cafe in a static caravan park. Nothing against them, but not really somewhere we want to drive for an hour and a quarter to go to!


----------



## HeresHoping (13 May 2015)

http://www.monp.co.uk/about.htm

http://www.il-giardino.co.uk/

http://www.scooziclevedon.co.uk/

Any good?


----------



## Annagain (13 May 2015)

HeresHoping said:



http://www.monp.co.uk/about.htm

http://www.il-giardino.co.uk/

http://www.scooziclevedon.co.uk/

Any good?
		
Click to expand...

They all look lovely. Is the centre of Clevedon ok to get to from the Motorway? I've never been there so sorry if that' a daft question! It's just where I am, country pubs are much better from the Motorway than town centres!


----------



## Racergirl (13 May 2015)

If I remember rightly, the next junction north gives you Cribbs Causeway - huge complex with shops in the massive bit on the left as you come from the motorway, and opposite it is the complex with bowling/restaurants/cinema and things....


----------



## Annagain (13 May 2015)

Racergirl said:



			If I remember rightly, the next junction north gives you Cribbs Causeway - huge complex with shops in the massive bit on the left as you come from the motorway, and opposite it is the complex with bowling/restaurants/cinema and things....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, am familiar with Cribbs. As the Devon ones will have the furthest to travel even to Clevedon, if anything we need to go one junction south rather than north. Was also after somewhere a bit more individual than the big chains there. Sorry I am fussy aren't I!


----------



## MochaDun (13 May 2015)

The Cribbs Causeway junction is actually two up northbound as the first one you come to after Clevedon is the Portishead/Gordano services junction. 

It's no distance off the motorway at Junction 20 into Clevedon and if you follow the signs for the seafront  it has some lovely little cafes near the pier overlooking the sea. One is called Number 5 - the Beach  daytime cafe hours only though not evening, great cakes, lovely coffee and snacks.  A street or two back - there are some other cafes and some nice shops too to wander round - pricey gift type shops and a nice little indoor market.  Junction 21 - one down would be Weston super Mud   ETS - the Number 5 cafe gets very popular at weekends so sometimes hard to get a table.


----------



## Racergirl (14 May 2015)

not fussy at all, just the only ones I know around that area!!!


----------



## ester (14 May 2015)

Middle of Clevedon very easy to do from motorway  It's really not a big place .


----------



## stormclouds (14 May 2015)

I work in Clevedon - lots of nice pubs around (one called the Drum and Monkey) which is typical country pub, big fire in the winter, dogs roaming round (very good place to de-stress!). Equally some very nice cafes and restaurants in the town centre. Murrays of Clevedon is amazing!

If you can go 5 minutes up to the next junction (19 - Portishead/Gordano), there are some lovely places near my yard - The George has amazing food (by the smells of things anyway!) and the Rudgeleigh (I think it's called that, can check tonight), is a bit cheaper/friendlier.

I live in Bristol but originally from Berks, so the area round my yard is perfect meeting spot for friends and family from home, as it's about 10 mins from the motorway, yet lots of nice pubs. Can have a scout around Clevedon on my lunchbreak tomorrow if you want


----------



## ROG (14 May 2015)

How about Tesco at Clevedon


----------



## Annagain (15 May 2015)

stormclouds said:



			I work in Clevedon - lots of nice pubs around (one called the Drum and Monkey) which is typical country pub, big fire in the winter, dogs roaming round (very good place to de-stress!). Equally some very nice cafes and restaurants in the town centre. Murrays of Clevedon is amazing!

If you can go 5 minutes up to the next junction (19 - Portishead/Gordano), there are some lovely places near my yard - The George has amazing food (by the smells of things anyway!) and the Rudgeleigh (I think it's called that, can check tonight), is a bit cheaper/friendlier.

I live in Bristol but originally from Berks, so the area round my yard is perfect meeting spot for friends and family from home, as it's about 10 mins from the motorway, yet lots of nice pubs. Can have a scout around Clevedon on my lunchbreak tomorrow if you want 

Click to expand...

Thanks stormclouds but wouldn't want to put you out. exisiting knowledge is fine and that pub sounds lovely!  Thanks


----------



## stormclouds (15 May 2015)

Ended up sitting by the seaside in Clevedon for lunch anyway, so a few more to add to your list - we were at the Salthouse, but there's also one called the Harp (I think). Both very nice!


----------



## MochaDun (18 May 2015)

I just thought of somewhere else off the Portishead/Gordano junction so one up from Clevedon rather than one down so maybe won't be any good but it's the Black Horse pub at Clapton in Gordano - a proper pub but with lovely hearty food - very popular


----------



## Annagain (18 May 2015)

Thanks very much all. Lots to chose from.


----------



## Dexydoodle (19 May 2015)

Battleaxes in wraxall is easy to find not too far from Clevedon and does lovely food!


----------



## embu (28 May 2015)

Weston super mare is next junction down and there is a pub on the main drag off the motorway - possibly The Bucket and Spade? I went there a couple of times, meeting up with people off a horse forum!


----------



## Annagain (15 June 2015)

Thanks all for the recommendations. Met up with my friends at Scoozi in Clevedon on Friday night and had a lovely meal. It took 3 of the couples about an hour to get there and the others about 40 mins so very central for us all. 

After not seeing them for over a year it was great to catch up and we've resolved to do it more often so will definitely be giving the other places a try too. We'll probably do Sunday lunch with kids (they each have 2 each, we have none!) next time if anyone knows of good family pubs with a decent beer garden to keep the kids happy.


----------



## sheilaclark (15 June 2015)

annagain said:



			I'm arranging a bit of a meet up with some friends from Wiltshire, Berkshire and Devon (and us from Cardiff) According to Google maps it seems Junction 20 of the M5 (Clevedon sort of area?) is roughly the same distance for everyone, but as none of us are from the area we don't know any good places to go. Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant / pub for us to meet up at please? Easily accessible from the M5 and preferably easy to find as we won't know where we are. The only places I know in that of sort area are Urchinwood Manor and Hand (RIP) and I doubt my friends will want to go there!
		
Click to expand...

Can't really help as out of my area


----------

